# Any extreme climbers here?



## salxtina (Feb 23, 2016)

So I've done a bit of cliff climbing and repelling before but I don't have any of my own gear, I'm wondering what people's advice is, on the basic minimum I'd need to buy (bike helmet ok? do I really need the climbing shoes or are chucks good enough?) - Also if anyone wants to meet up for climbing trips, I'm looking to go to Red River Gorge at the beginning of July, etc... Peace!


----------



## Mankini (Feb 23, 2016)

2 jumars. 2 70 meter ropes thickest you can find. a safety 8. good, locking biners. seat harness with suspenders. sleeping platform. but im an arborist, not a mountaineer, so our gear needs may be different 

go to black diamond.com or rei and youll find all kinds of cool stuff.

http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en...uble-portaledge-BD8104510000ALL1.html#start=7

http://www.tentsile.com
ahahaha and, of course,
http://efclimbers.net/guides-from-the-guild/


----------



## MarsOrScars (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm getting there. I've been hitting the gym regularly for the past couple of months and I'm trying to plan going on my first outdoor bouldering experience. Climbing is like my drug lately, and once my hand is all healed up, I'll be right back up on the routes!


----------



## wildcountry (Feb 23, 2016)

salxtina said:


> So I've done a bit of cliff climbing and repelling before but I don't have any of my own gear, I'm wondering what people's advice is, on the basic minimum I'd need to buy (bike helmet ok? do I really need the climbing shoes or are chucks good enough?) - Also if anyone wants to meet up for climbing trips, I'm looking to go to Red River Gorge at the beginning of July, etc... Peace!



you bet!!
if your ever down in Connecticut this summer hit me up. still in cali till my bros baby is born.


----------



## Frodo (Feb 23, 2016)

i tried climbing in moab in november with a harness, helmet and shoes. had a real hard time at of it finding partners. i feel like if i wanna climb hardcore ill need a car. if anyone has tips lemme have em.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 24, 2016)

i don't climb or anything but I would def get an actual helmet for it. I know bike helms arent all that great. I think after a 15mph impact they're basically useless. i can imagine falling for a couple seconds and getting whipped into a wall would probably exceed that. but, like i said, i dont rock climb.


----------



## salxtina (Feb 24, 2016)

thanks y'all! yeah, I might be in CT in the summer sometime, I'll let you know!


----------

